# Programacion de Reloj Digital con GAL



## RubenDLP (Feb 8, 2011)

Hola como les va? Tengo una duda, necesito hacer un Reloj Programable Digital, y lo se hacer con TTL solo que lo tengo que hacer con GAL. Da igual k GAL sea, el caso es que mi duda es como hago para que los minutos cambien, osea, con tabla de estados hago los segundos, y luego se me ocurre poner otra salida que mande un pulso cada 60 segundos, y asi hago los minutos programando el gal para k cambie cada pulso de entrada, PERO... en la programacion como hago eso?

Si tengo por ejemplo una programacion algo asi:

MODULE Cont99
"Constantes
C,X=.C.,.X.;
"Entrada de Reloj
Ck pin 1;
"Salidas FF
Q0..Q7 pin  istype'reg';
Declarations
U=[Q3..Q0];
D=[Q7..Q4];
Equations
U.Ck=Ck;
D.Ck=Ck;
Truth_Table
([D,U]:>[D,U])
[0,0]:>[0,1];
[0,1]:>[0,2];
[0,2]:>[0,3];
[0,3]:>[0,4];
[0,4]:>[0,5];
[0,5]:>[0,6];.................................  ETC...


como hago para mandar un pulso cada 60 segundos, o de que otra forma puedo hacerle para que cambie el GAL de los minutos???

Agradezco cualquier ayuda, Gracias!
Por cierto estoy programando en ISPLEVER
-RubenDLP


----------

